# No, el Pami no. Mamá odiaba el Pami



## danalto

*Hola, WR! Estoy trabajando **con una serìe argentina que se llama** PARA VESTIR SANTOS.
*Las 3 hermanas, Susi, Male y Virgi, estan decidiendo lo que hacer con su mama, que ha muerto. (A proposito, come si dice* che è appena morta*???)

SUSANA:
No podemos velarla en una funeraria. ¿Sabés lo que sale eso?
MALENA:
¿Y el PAMI?
SUSANA:
No, el PAMI no. Mamá odiaba el PAMI. (Instituto Nacional de Servicios Sociales para Jubilados y Pensionados)
VIRGINIA:
¿De verdad es muy caro en una funeraria privada, Susi?

SUSANA:
Non possiamo organizzare la veglia alle pompe funebri! Avete idea di quanto costerebbe?
MALENA:
E con la mutua?
*(la situazione è un po' surreale, e a tratti fa ridere...forse usare MUTUA non è proprio improponibile...)*
SUSANA:
No, la mutua no. La mamma odiava la mutua.
VIRGINIA:
Costa davvero così tanto farlo alle pompe funebri? (con un servizio privato?)

Io ci ho provato!  Grazie!


----------



## Tomby

danalto said:


> ...A proposito, come si dice* che è appena morta*???...


Acaba de morir.


----------



## danalto

Tombatossals said:


> Acaba de morir.


Ops! Es verdad! Qué tonta!  Gracias!


----------



## Neuromante

Sobre p*ompas fúnebres* y *veglia* hay un hilo bastante antiguo que te recomiendo que revises, te podría ahorrar muchos errores de interpretación, aunque quizás haga tu trabajo un infierno . Si te atreves a buscarlo te asombrará lo distinto que es el mundo hispano parlante (En peso) e Italia en cuestión de funerales.


----------



## danalto

Neuromante said:


> Sobre p*ompas fúnebres* y *veglia* hay un hilo bastante antiguo que te recomiendo que revises, te podría ahorrar muchos errores de interpretación, aunque quizás haga tu trabajo un infierno . Si te atreves a buscarlo te asombrará lo distinto que es el mundo hispano parlante (En peso) e Italia en cuestión de funerales.


Non ho capito... disculpe...


----------



## Tomby

danalto said:


> Non ho capito... disculpe...


Neanch'io capisco bene la risposta di nosso collega Neuro.


----------



## Geviert

Ciao Daniela,

con _mutua _il dialogo fa sorridere un po', è vero. Pompe funebri va benissimo, direi che rende bene.

PS. propongo un hilo con la respuesta de Neuro .


----------



## Neuromante

danalto said:


> Non ho capito... disculpe...


Que hay un hilo sobre la diferencia entre lo que se hace en los países hispano parlantes e Italia. Y que a la vista de lo que pone en ese hilo, es muy posible que estés haciendo una traducción plagada de errores de concepto, no de lenguaje. Te recomiendo que lo busques.


----------



## VICTOR-M

SUSANA:
Non possiamo organizzare la veglia alle pompe funebri! Avete idea di quanto costerebbe?
MALENA:
E con la mutua?
*(la situazione è un po' surreale, e a tratti fa ridere...forse usare MUTUA non è proprio improponibile...)*
SUSANA:
No, la mutua no. La mamma odiava la mutua.
VIRGINIA:
Costa davvero così tanto farlo alle pompe funebri? (con un servizio privato?)

Io ci ho provato!  Grazie! [/QUOTE]


Il PAMI (Programa de Atención Médica Integral) è il servizio di assistenza sanitaria (obra social) per i pensionati argentini.  Di fatto è l'equivalente argentino della mutua italiana anche se, ripeto, è un servizio (basico) rivolto solo ai pensionati al quale è opportuno (non obbligatorio) affiancare un servizio sanitario privato a pagamento per avere una migliore assistenza medica.  Mi pare che in alcuni casi particolari il PAMI possa farsi carico delle spese di inumazione di persone decedute negli ospedali pubblici di loro competenza, per esempio in assenza di parenti che reclamino la salma, essendo convenzionate per questo motivo con  imprese private di pompe funebri. Normalmente ci si rivolge ad una impresa funeraria privata. Nei locali dell’impresa (velatorio) si svolge la veglia funebre che dura tutta la notte. Le persone che partecipano hanno a loro disposizione un’ampia sala adiacente alla camera mortuaria (arredata con divani, poltrone e tavolini) e sono assistite dal personale dell’impresa che passa offrendo loro caffè, the, pasticcini e altri generi di conforto. Successivamente la salma viene trasferita al cimitero dove prima dell’inumazione si svolge una breve messa per il defunto (curiosamente, ho notato che sulle lapidi non sono presenti le foto dei defunti). L’impresa si occupa di tutto, dal ricevimento alla sepoltura comprese le pubblicazioni e la parte burocratica, di conseguenza i prezzi sono moto alti.
Tornando alla tua traduzione, il termine _mutua_ lo trovo in linea di principio, logico ed appropriato, rimane un dubbio solo sul fatto che in Italia la mutua non interviene dopo il decesso come nel caso che ti ho esposto o in caso di indigenza. Tale compito se non erro è affidato ai Comuni.
Saluti


----------



## Geviert

Non ci dimentichiamo che il dialogo si riferisce a una commedia televisiva, quindi bisogna _trasporre _il senso delle parole per raggiungere lo stesso _effetto _della versione originale. Non basta, quindi, tradurre "el concepto" (magari in una tesina universitaria o nei compiti a scuola). Dal mio punto di vista non è nemmeno importante di sapere, in questo caso, se la mutua in Italia si occupi o meno di queste incombenze. Ciò che afferma Susana con il termine "mutua" è riferito alla possibilità, in senso lato, di evitare quella spesa in modo sbrigativo, in modo pratico e veloce insomma, tramite "la mutua" infatti (che già fa ridere, trattandosi della madre). Che poi la mutua italiana sia veloce e si possano fare queste cose, è già un'altro quesito, lo possiamo scrivere magari nella tesina . Lo stesso vale, secondo me, per tutta la tradizione spagnola, o latinoamericana che sia, sulle pompas fúnebres, velias e simili (sulla necessità di sapere tutto ciò intendo, si ricordi che il target è il pubblico italiano).


----------



## ursu-lab

La mutua in Italia non si occupa di funerali e simili, cioè si occupa solo dei vivi, quindi metterla in quel contesto crea confusione e non si capisce se la tizia è ancora viva e ha bisogno di cure sanitarie pubbliche. Personalmente mi sembra un errore di traduzione.
Cioè, la contrapposizione "pompe funebri" (che significa "funeraria" e basta, non necessariamente "privata") e "mutua" non ha nessuna logica di significato per un italiano.

Magari metti "camera mortuaria" generica:
"non possiamo *pagare/permetterci *le pompe funebri". E l'altra risponde "e col comune?". "No la mamma odiava la camera mortuaria" (che di solito è quella comunale dell'ospedale o del cimitero dove si vegliano i cadaveri prima del funerale).


----------



## Geviert

> La mutua in Italia non si occupa di funerali e simili, *cioè si occupa  solo dei vivi*, quindi metterla in quel contesto crea confusione *e non si  capisce* *se la tizia è ancora viva* e ha bisogno di cure sanitarie  pubbliche.



Per l'appunto Ursu, nella "confusione", nel "non si capisce" c'è l'effetto surreale che Daniela sta cercando (poi bisogna considerare le situazioni tragicomiche della _telenovela_ in questione). Poi continuo a ribadire che, nelle frasi colloquiali con "mutua", la parola ha un significato meramente fraseologico (come già detto, evitare in qualche modo una spesa in modo sbrigativo), non ha un significato semantico (di cosa si occupi concretamente la mutua) né storico-culturale (le tradizioni spagnole e latinoamericane accennate nel mio post anteriore e che, continuo a dire, non sono necessarie per trovare una corrispondenza valida nel contesto tragicomico di questi dialoghi). Questa è la mia opinione semplicemente.




> "...e mutua" non ha nessuna logica di significato per un italiano.



Per tutti non direi. Almeno per Daniela, che ci ha proposto la parola, avrà un significato come contrapposizione.  (poi anche per me, quindi già siamo in due! ).


----------



## ursu-lab

Geviert said:


> Per l'appunto Ursu, nella "confusione", nel "non si capisce" c'è l'effetto surreale che Daniela sta cercando (poi bisogna considerare le situazioni tragicomiche della _telenovela_ in questione).
> 
> Per tutti non direi. Almeno per Daniela, che ci ha proposto la parola, avrà un significato come contrapposizione.  (poi anche per me, quindi già siamo in due! ).



Vorrà dire che vi farete due risate in due e gli altri staranno a guardare... 

A parte gli scherzi, il PAMI è un ente che in parte corrisponde alla mutua (da qui la trad. di Daniela) che però è per pensionati e anziani (la mutua italiana è per tutti anche per i bambini, altra differenza non da poco) e si occupa *anche *di coprire le spese per i funerali dei meno abbienti. 
In Italia, isole comprese, se un cittadino non ha i soldi per pagarsi un funerale o una lapide, è il *comune *di appartenenza che se ne fa carico (con fondi *locali e municipali *e non statali come quelli dell'inps, cioè della mutua). Da sempre, anche nel dopoguerra. 
Insomma, la mutua, che in Italia era il nome generico per indicare il *servizio sanitario* *pubblico *erogato dall'INPS, coi morti non c'entra  un fico secco. Quando si parla di mutua si parla di esseri umani *vivi *e di medici (l'ortopedico, l'otorino, ecc ecc.) non di una veglia funebre. Come italiana madrelingua (e purtroppo con esperienza di funerali in *Italia*), l'ho dovuto rileggere due volte per capire di che cosa si stesse effettivamente parlando...

@Daniela Se la madre che è morta stava in una casa di riposo puoi usare anche "ospizio", spesso quelli pubblici hanno la camera mortuaria. E oltre a dare tristezza, daresti anche l'idea di mancanza di soldi...

Insomma, farebbe più ridere se ci mettesse che vanno alla Caritas....


----------



## honeyheart

No vi la serie cuando la pasaron acá, pero quisiera aportar algo de trasfondo en la cuestión: para entender el sentido de cuando dice "odiaba el PAMI", hay que saber que, como es la obra social de los jubilados, irónicamente se suele tomar al PAMI como sinónimo de *vejez*, y por eso muchas personas, que a pesar de ser mayores rechazan la idea de envejecer, le tienen "alergia".  No me extrañaría que el personaje de Betiana Blum se condijera con esta postura.

En cuanto a la traducción, considero que no se puede tratar de encontrar un único término concreto si en Italia no existe un instituto equivalente, por lo que lo más conveniente, en mi opinión, sería parafrasear el diálogo; algo así:

_SUSANA:
Non possiamo organizzare la veglia alle pompe funebri! Avete idea di quanto costerebbe?
MALENA:
E se fruiamo di quel servizio assistenziale gratuito che offre il Comune per i vecchi?
SUSANA:
No, la mamma lo odiava.
_
¿Cómo les suena?


----------



## danalto

honeyheart said:


> No vi la serie cuando la pasaron acá, pero quisiera aportar algo de trasfondo en la cuestión: para entender el sentido de cuando dice "odiaba el PAMI", hay que saber que, como es la obra social de los jubilados, *irónicamente se suele tomar al PAMI como sinónimo de vejez, y por eso muchas personas, que a pesar de ser mayores rechazan la idea de envejecer, le tienen "alergia"*.  No me extrañaría que el personaje de Betiana Blum se condijera con esta postura.... Sì, y la actriz no es propiamente una...viejita!
> 
> En cuanto a la traducción, considero que no se puede tratar de encontrar un único término concreto si en Italia no existe un instituto equivalente, por lo que lo más conveniente, en mi opinión, sería parafrasear el diálogo; algo así:
> 
> _SUSANA:
> Non possiamo organizzare la veglia alle pompe funebri! Avete idea di quanto costerebbe?
> MALENA:
> E se fruiamo di quel servizio assistenziale gratuito che offre il Comune per i vecchi?
> SUSANA:
> No, la mamma lo odiava.
> _
> ¿Cómo les suena?


Gracias, honeyheart! El problema es unicamente eso! 
Il personaggio non è certo quello della vecchietta classica, ANZI...ecco perché odiava il PAMI---

Unas ideas:
*- Servizio Funebre del Comune
- Previdenza

*P.S.: So benissimo che MUTUA non è una traduzione corretta, ma è stata la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente, e che secondo me dava lo stesso "colore" dell'originale. 

Servizio Funebre del Comune potrebbe avvicinarsi - e non mi dispiace neanche Previdenza.


honeyheart said:


> _SUSANA:
> Non possiamo organizzare la veglia alle pompe funebri! Avete idea di quanto costerebbe?
> MALENA:
> E il servizio gratuito (del Comune)? _ Anche questa potrebbe essere una soluzione valida! _
> SUSANA:
> No, la mamma lo odiava.
> _
> ¿Cómo les suena?


----------



## elitaliano

danalto said:


> Gracias, honeyheart! El problema es unicamente eso!
> Il personaggio non è certo quello della vecchietta classica, ANZI...ecco perché odiava il PAMI---
> 
> Unas ideas:
> *- Servizio Funebre del Comune
> - Previdenza
> 
> *P.S.: So benissimo che MUTUA non è una traduzione corretta, ma è stata la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente, e che secondo me dava lo stesso "colore" dell'originale.
> 
> Servizio Funebre del Comune potrebbe avvicinarsi - e non mi dispiace neanche Previdenza.



Il servizio funebre del comune è comunque a pagamento.

Le figlie della defunta si trovano in ristrettezze economiche e non sono in grado di sostenere la spesa.
In Italia in questo caso uno si rivolgerebbe:

- all' *ECA *(Ente Comunale Assistenza). Il termine non credo sia più giuridicamente attuale, ma penso sia comprensibilissimo da molti. All'ECA si rivolgevano i poveri che hanno bisogno di assistenza
- all' *Azienda Servizi Sociali*. Altro ente pubblico locale, si occupa oggigiorno di cittadinanza in situazioni di disagio sociale.


----------



## danalto

elitaliano said:


> Il servizio funebre del comune è comunque a pagamento.
> 
> Le figlie della defunta si trovano in ristrettezze economiche e non sono in grado di sostenere la spesa.
> In Italia in questo caso uno si rivolgerebbe:
> 
> - all' *ECA *(Ente Comunale Assistenza). Il termine non credo sia più giuridicamente attuale, ma penso sia comprensibilissimo da molti. All'ECA si rivolgevano i poveri che hanno bisogno di assistenza
> - all' *Azienda Servizi Sociali*. Altro ente pubblico locale, si occupa oggigiorno di cittadinanza in situazioni di disagio sociale.


Grazie! *Servizi Sociali* è una bella soluzione, mi sembra che avvicini molto al significato originale, e arriva subito alle orecchie dello spettatore! Proverò anche il tuo suggerimento!


----------



## Geviert

A questo punto metterei la Caritas: tutti sanno cos'è (senza troppe sigle né riferimenti burocratici troppo formali, secondo me) e nel contesto non si perde il "colore" dell'intenzione. Non direi che la Caritas, nell'immaginario, sia legata ai vecchi, ma come possibilità non mi dispiace (brava Ursu, cosí possiamo ridere in tre ).


----------



## honeyheart

Però non si capirebbe perché mai la loro mamma odiava la Caritas!

Bisogna sapere poi se in realtà non hanno i soldi per affrontare la spesa (e quindi stanno cercando di risparmiare il più possibile), o se invece non vogliono "sprecare" soldi nella signora morta (ma in questo caso dovrebbero rivolgersi al PAMI comunque, visto che lei non se ne può più fregare ).


P.S.: Aggiungo per danalto un passaggio del libro "Manuale del traduttore", che spiega la locuzione popolare cui il titolo della serie fa riferimento (nel caso che non lo sappia già ):
_In Messico e in altri paesi dell'America latina c'è il modo di dire *"quedarse para vestir santos"*, ossia "rimanere a vestire santi", che significa *"restare zitella"*.  L'allusione è al fatto che le donne non sposate finiscono per dedicarsi a opere di bene nelle parrocchie, e quindi anche a cucire vestiti per i fantocci che, nelle processioni, rappresentano i santi._


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> Però non si capirebbe perché mai la loro mamma odiava la Caritas! Quando ho scritto "Caritas", in realtà la mia era solo una battuta, sicuramente "rivolgersi ai servizi sociali" rende meglio l'idea.
> 
> Bisogna sapere poi se in realtà non hanno i soldi per affrontare la spesa (e quindi stanno cercando di risparmiare il più possibile), o se invece non vogliono "sprecare" soldi nella signora morta (ma in questo caso dovrebbero rivolgersi al PAMI comunque, visto che tanto a lei non gliene frega più niente ).
> 
> 
> P.S.: Aggiungo per danalto un passaggio del libro "Manuale del traduttore", che spiega la locuzione popolare cui il titolo della serie fa riferimento (nel caso che non lo sappia già ):
> _In Messico e in altri paesi dell'America latina c'è il modo di dire *"quedarse para vestir santos"*, ossia "rimanere a vestire santi", che significa *"restare zitella"*.  L'allusione è al fatto che le donne non sposate finiscono per dedicarsi a opere di bene nelle parrocchie, e quindi anche a cucire vestiti per i fantocci che, nelle processioni, rappresentano i santi._



L'espressione è conosciuta e usata anche in Spagna.


----------



## danalto

honeyheart said:


> Però non si capirebbe perché mai la loro mamma odiava la Caritas!
> 
> Bisogna sapere poi se in realtà non hanno i soldi per affrontare la spesa (e quindi stanno cercando di risparmiare il più possibile), o se invece non vogliono "sprecare" soldi nella signora morta (ma in questo caso dovrebbero rivolgersi al PAMI comunque, visto che lei non se ne può più fregare ).
> 
> 
> P.S.: Aggiungo per danalto un passaggio del libro "Manuale del traduttore", che spiega la locuzione popolare cui il titolo della serie fa riferimento (nel caso che non lo sappia già ):
> _In Messico e in altri paesi dell'America latina c'è il modo di dire *"quedarse para vestir santos"*, ossia "rimanere a vestire santi", che significa *"restare zitella"*.  L'allusione è al fatto che le donne non sposate finiscono per dedicarsi a opere di bene nelle parrocchie, e quindi anche a cucire vestiti per i fantocci che, nelle processioni, rappresentano i santi._


Sì, lo sapevo perché l'avevo cercata, ma è utilissimo per gli altri, grazie mille!!!

_@ursu: grazie, ora per merito tuo so cos'è la Lunezia! _


----------



## Neuromante

ursu-lab said:


> L'espressione è conosciuta e usata anche in Spagna.


Creo que la usó Lorca en alguna obra costumbrista.


----------



## ursu-lab

danalto said:


> _@ursu: grazie, ora per merito tuo so cos'è la Lunezia! _


La regione più boicottata della storia d'Italia...


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> (ma in questo  caso dovrebbero rivolgersi al PAMI comunque, visto che tanto a lei non gliene frega più niente ).
Click to expand...

Ti ringrazio, ursu-lab, per l'aggiustatina ; sempre può capitare di fare pasticci con le parole quando si cerca di fare lo spiritoso in una lingua straniera!


----------

